# Model 81 BB Hammer Spring Replacement



## Just me (Sep 27, 2020)

Hello everyone. It’s Just Me. I need some advice on how to replace the hammer spring on a Beretta Model 81BB. I removed the Hammer Strut Guide pin but still can’t remove the Hammer Strut Guide. My understanding is that the hammer spring is removed from the bottom of the grip but I’ve been unsuccessful so far. And help would be appreciated.


----------

